
Branch.co raises $9.2M to bring financial services where banks don’t go - Osiris30
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/branch-co-raises-9-2-million-to-bring-financial-services-where-banks-dont-go/
======
dmix
A micro-loan banking app with virality built-in? I can see why VC's are
interested.

Using your social network to evaluate credit worthiness is something I've
never heard of before. Is this common in the developing world?

~~~
ero5004
Pretty common yes. Informal lending systems that are used in a lot of
developing countries (most people don't have access to traditional financial
services like banks and credit cards) are largely based on social networks and
social capital - you are less likely to default on a loan if it's your friends
who loaned you the money.

------
55555
Can anyone summarize their model? Can they automatically withdrawal funds from
the borrowers via mobile bill subscription or something? Is this like a low-
interest payday loan? How does it work?

